# Edit ones sig?



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 5, 2006)

I was going to edit my sig and noticed that the link-tags which should show in the sig were absent in the edit-window but showed underneath the posts.

the option was *off* for some reason. Why is that?


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 6, 2006)

What do you mean? You don't see this codes: , [color=...]? It is because of the *W*hat*Y*ou*S*ee*I*s*W*hat*Y*ou*G*et editor


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 6, 2006)

Ingwë said:


> What do you mean? You don't see this codes: , [color=...]? It is because of the *W*hat*Y*ou*S*ee*I*s*W*hat*Y*ou*G*et editor




Do you mean that because of that editor one can't see links in the edit sig window. How do I go about visualising them then?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 6, 2006)

Try changing your "Message Editor Interface" from Enhanced Interface to Standard Editor. You can access this via the User CP --> Edit Options.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Feb 6, 2006)

Ithrynluin said:


> Try changing your "Message Editor Interface" from Enhanced Interface to Standard Editor. You can access this via the User CP --> Edit Options.



Thanks. That did the trick.


----------

